# Tesco Mobile 15 euro a month pre pay offer - good deal?



## newseeker1 (22 Apr 2014)

Hi
 Anyone got any feedback in terms of the pros and cons of Tesco Mobile Pre Pay 15 EURO a month offer -- http://www.tescomobile.ie/priceplans/pay-as-you-go-plans.aspx

 Thanks


----------



## mathepac (23 Apr 2014)

That's a very decent offer IMHO. I'm on an old bill-pay plan with them - 35 euro / month unlimited calls & texts, 15MB data & free web-texts.


----------



## Daddy (23 Apr 2014)

It's as good an offer that's out there.   The O2 network went down for a while a few times in the past few months.   I use the Tesco Clubcard - every 5 euro in tokens buys you 15 euro in credit so I went and got myself a Tesco Credit card.   Soon I expect I will have no monthly top ups to pay for 4 of us as I will use the credit card a lot for food, petrol and pretty much everything.


----------



## gipimann (23 Apr 2014)

I've been a Tesco Mobile pay as you go customer for 18 months or thereabouts - can't fault the pricing and the offers.   I am a very light phone user and find that 15 euro credit can last 2 months or more, because of the additional credit I get (When I top up by 15 euro, I get unlimited texts for 30 days).

There have been problems with network reliability - the network went down 3 times in 2 weeks a couple of months ago, and was off air for many hours at a time.   If you're on facebook, check out the Tesco Mobile page to see some of the reports and comments.


----------



## Daithim (23 Apr 2014)

Its the data you need to keep an eye to if you have a smart phone. What data is included in the tesco plan?


----------

